# Best French Shoe Makers Rank High to Low-PicsAdded



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

I am interested in some French styles but I can find little information on the quality/value ratio like English and Italian shoes.

I do like some of Corthay's styles. The Arco is of great interest.

Thanks for any insights

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Joe Frances (Sep 1, 2004)

Although I am not familiar with many French shoe makers, I can vouch for the high quality of J. Weston shoes, which I have worn for a long time, and like very much. They are a bit stiffer than my Grensons, which are perfect for me, but very nice and well-made shoes.

Joe


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

There have been previous threads on the smaller exclusive makers like Corthay. As regards the big brands, Weston is the best all-rounder. If you want something a little more sporty, Paraboot and Heschung deserve a mention. Paraboot in particular has a new range of casual-but-dressy shoes that have a lot of character (see their website). I can vouch for their quality. You may find all these brands rather more expensive than English shoes from Pediwear, but if you're looking for something a bit different...


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

For some reason, no one has mentioned Berluti, which, if I've read the shoe-knowledgeable AAAC forumers correctly, are probably at the top of the French shoe continuum--particularly their bespoke shoes. Their RTW shoes are evidently made by StefanoBi, although finished by Berluti, and it is that finish for which Berluti seem to be most famous. My guess, therefore, would be that Berluti and Corthay might be found at the top end, with Weston a short distance below.

Vancouver


----------



## Panzeraxe (Jan 11, 2004)

I quite like the Weston's though I only hope they would update their styles a bit. Corthay look great from the pics but I have never seen a pair up close - don't really care for Berluti


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Well, it would appear that Corthay would be an excellent choice, however their styles while beautiful, are more artistic, can they lend themselves to be worn with suits and be elegant rather than "fashion forward'? I do love that 2 eyelet lasts. The Weston although well made do not necessarily strike me as anything special in apperanace. Decisions, Decisions

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Edward Appleby (Feb 22, 2005)

Won't Goyard make shoes if you ask them nicely?

They buried him among the kings because he had done good toward God and toward his house._Inscription upon the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior, Westminster Abbey_


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

Not including Lobb Paris in the mix?

I really like these shoes by Corthay:


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by Edward Appleby_
> 
> Won't Goyard make shoes if you ask them nicely?
> 
> They buried him among the kings because he had done good toward God and toward his house._Inscription upon the Tomb of the Unknown Warrior, Westminster Abbey_


Goyard would make a shoe trunk but I doubt shoes you wear.

As for other French makers there is also Altan Bottier.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

from 

A Mahon/English Cut-like long-term strategy?


----------



## Edward Appleby (Feb 22, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

> quoteDopey) Lobb Paris is not French. It took me forever to get this straight, but they are simply an English shoemaker, owned by Hermes, with the word â€œParisâ€œ in the name.


It's true that Lobb Paris started simply as the Parisian branch of the British Lobb, but by this logic, couldn't Berluti be considered an Italian shoemaker? After all, while those at Lobb Paris make their RTW shoes in the UK, they make their own bespoke shoes in Paris and have their own bespoke clients independent of the English firm. And Berluti make their RTW shoes in Italy.


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

Notice that Pierre Corthay worked at Lobb Paris for two years, following that up with a five-year term at Berluti?


----------



## iammatt (Sep 17, 2005)

I would put Dimitri Gomez at the very top. www.dimitribottier.com


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by iammatt_
> 
> I would put Dimitri Gomez at the very top. www.dimitribottier.com


This is nice, minus the shoe string
[/URL]

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Corthay

[/URL]Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by dopey_
> 
> Lobb Paris is not French. It took me forever to get this straight, but they are simply an English shoemaker, owned by Hermes, with the word â€œParisâ€œ in the name.


The bespoke shoes are made in France. The RTW shoes are designed in France by Frenchmen (or at least by people who work for and are thus supervised by a French company) according to French sensibilities. The majority of the shoes are made in England. But does that make them English? Or some sort of hybrid? I would say the latter.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

> quoteosted - 02/22/2006 : 17:24:55
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> quote:
> ...


Depends how you look at it: as a manufacturing process on the ground there could definitely be ambiguity. But any shoe calling itself *John Lobb*, whether or not with a suffix (Paris, or be it Beijing,let us say) is very definitely trying to pass itself as an English thing in my view, regardless of who makes it and where it is made


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

It's not trying to pass itself off as anything other than what it is. The brand name was established in England, brought to France, then the shop itself was legitimately sold to Hermes. If anything, the Hermes brand and its "made in France" appelation has more cache to the average luxury buyer than "made in England" does these days.

The design sensibilities seem to get less and less English every year, in my view. Which is why I tend to like the shoes less and less. But the make is excellent, and arguably superior to any RTW shoe from an English maker.


----------



## bystander (Jan 18, 2006)

I think we can get some clarity from the fact that shoes for Hermes,sold under that brand name, are made by Lobb Paris. Nobody ever discusses Hermes shoes here. That English name and what it implies matters for now for those who "indulge" in shoes. As for the future, I can see it (Lobb Paris) becoming more of a brand like Hermes itself


----------



## manton (Jul 26, 2003)

?

Before the Lobb Paris shop was sold to Hermes, and for many years thereafter (long before the RTW line was launched), informed opinion held that the Paris bespoke shop made superior shoes to the London original.

Look, I agree that Hermes is trading on perhaps the most legendary name in all of shoemaking. But they are not really doing anything dishonest. And the original discussion was about whether the shoes are "English" or "French." The correct answer, I think, is that they are both, and neither. Just because they have an English name and the majority (but not 100%) of the models are made in England does not make them 100% English. The designs and lasts are not strictly English. Some of the former are radical, deliberate departures from English styling. As to the latter, the shape is one of the Paris firm's great strenghts vis a vis the London shop. (Leaving aside certain, ahem, misfires ...) The Lobb Paris RTW lasts represent a deliberate attempt to ape the unique sensibility of the Lobb Paris bespoke shape.


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

I suppose this John Lobb Paris is somewhat the same case as with things like Dunhill Paris or Crockett & Jones Paris; French branches of very English brands.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

could add Aubercy


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

> quote:_Originally posted by bystander_
> 
> I think we can get some clarity from the fact that shoes for Hermes,sold under that brand name, are made by Lobb Paris. Nobody ever discusses Hermes shoes here. That English name and what it implies matters for now for those who "indulge" in shoes. As for the future, I can see it (Lobb Paris) becoming more of a brand like Hermes itself


I don't believe the current crop of Hermes branded shoes are made by Lobb.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## norcaltransplant (Jan 13, 2004)

1. Corthay
2. Berluti
3. Aubercy

I have no experience with 1 or 3, but rank them loosely based on reputation and the macro shots I've seen of each product. Corthay is probably the most "English" of the three with regards to production techniques and even styling (RTW).

4. JM Weston
5. Herschung

Weston and Herschung both make durable goodyear welted shoes. Weston has attempted to become more fashion forward with their more recent models--I'm not a huge fan, and especially dislike the fact that their prices are on par with Edward Green in NY. I'd rather hunt down my EG on sale.

6. Bexley (distant)
No experience though I've read mentions of the company as a French equivalent of Loake. Good value. Mediocre quality.

EDIT: Gomez was the Man at C&J Paris. Someone mentioned that he has embarked on a solo venture. I would love to compare his products against Berluti, Corthay, Lobb, EG etc.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by norcaltransplant_
> 
> EDIT: Gomez was the Man at C&J Paris. Someone mentioned that he has embarked on a solo venture. I would love to compare his products against Berluti, Corthay, Lobb, EG etc.


I don't know what Dmitri Gomez's relationship with C&J Paris is, but according to , his bespoke outfit is located in the C&J Chauveau-Lagarde location.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Aubercy-Classical Line




Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Another nice Corthay


Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

I have to say that, while there are some pretty cool shoes here (though not really my style), those two black Aubercys are U-G-L-Y.

EDIT: I mean the top couple, not the bottom couple.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Teach, 

You should check out their 'New creations" they give Berluti a run for their money in some of the "just plain wierd/artistic category. Very strange, almost like an abstract art shoe show.

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

Berluti









Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

Now _those_ I like!


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

JM Weston









Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

I think these might be interesting in a nice brown shade.

Fidel

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Sophistication_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much are a pair like these??? Ive never seen a polish job this good before.


----------



## briiian13 (Oct 24, 2005)

dont know why my reply did nt show up, but i said, how much are a pair like these ? (up above). most amazing polished look i have ever seen.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

The more I think about it the more I agree with Michael Alden's view that these ranking attempts are simply inane. Most of the shoemakers herein listed don't make their (RTW) shoes in France, with the exception of Weston. Expanding the list to include shoemakers who design in Paris extends the list to a large variety of shoemakers who really aren't comparable.

The only French shoemakers that actually make RTW -- which is what I think the OP is thinking of, given as he includes Barneys' drivel ads -- in France that I know of are Weston, Paraboot, Heschung, Corthay, Mephisto, Fenestrier and maybe Vaneau. (And Charvet, although I don't know who makes their shoes in France.) I don't know about Rautureau or Sene. Weston, Corthay and Paraboot are all excellent, but for different things. Even the sleek Michel Perry-designed Westons, of which I'm wearing a pair right now, don't resemble Corthay's stylized creations. Nor does Weston offer the crazy colors of Corthay, Berluti or Aubercy. Yet consider -- as did the rare, elusive and bargain-hunting Bresch -- that the models for which Weston is famous are their 180 loafer, a very un-sleek, simple loafer, and their Chasse, a triple-soled monster that I suspect is not what the OP (may I call you pseud?) had in mind.

Of those, Paraboot and Heschung specialize in tough walking/outdoor shoes (although both also make a sleeker line), Mephisto in sneakerlike walking shoes, and Fenestrier has died as a maker of Weston-quality shoes and been reborn as a maker of ugly ducktoe shoes.

If we extend the list to French shoemakers that make RTW elsewhere but bespoke in Paris/France, we encounter Lobb Paris (RTW in England), C&J Paris (England), Aubercy (Italy), Berluti (Italy and perhaps China), Altan (Italy?), and probably a few others. I don't know anyone who actively participates on AAAC who is qualified to evaluate all of these makers -- maybe lionel, but who's seen him recently? Lobb Paris bespoke is, apparently, incredible, but they're not going to offer you the visionary styles of a Berluti bespoke, with its tattoos, atavistic carvings and other designs, and Berluti bespoke is quite well regarded. However, Aubercy bespoke was started by an ex-Berluti craftsman, and who knows if it's as good or even better? Dmitri Gomez at CJ Paris is another bespoke demigod. But if we discuss French bespoke makers, must we not also include pure bespoke makers like Massaro? AFAIK he's still in business. There's also deuce, who supplied the bespoke shoes for the Dunhill Heritage Store and whose styles are yet again different -- more solid-looking than Berluti but with similarly inspired patinations. I've seen their shoes but never had a pair made.

However, considering that pseud seems interested in talking about RTW made anywhere for France-based houses, why not discuss Shipton & Heneage (England), Marc Guyot and Bowen, Emling, Finsbury and Loding (England, Portugal, Italy, or elsewhere).

Seeing as we cannot come to a definition of a "French" shoemaker (clearly not "Francais de souche"), how can we define best? Do we mean best quality of construction? Taking the broadest, least discerning definition -- which appears to be pseud's approach -- in that case Weston and Lobb probably nail it, although Corthay may be close. Berluti and Aubercy are too fragile; their leather may be too prone to those awful creases and pouches. Crockett is likely better made than Berluti and they'll gladly patinate their shoes for a Berluti-style look -- as will Altan, Shipton and others. Do we mean beauty? Berluti has some stunning models, but then one looks at their Rapiece-Reprise or Dandy Sauvage collections and wants to run away screaming. Lobb Paris may try a bit too hard sometimes but its last year's vintage model was gorgeous. Corthay had a similarly gorgeous model but otherwise has a paucity of styles in RTW.

In the end, any unqualified statement of the Best French Shoemaker can only be uninformed and deluded by PR and hype. Be warned, pseud.

*************
RJman. Accept no imitations.


----------



## Nick M (Aug 20, 2003)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> However, considering that pseud seems interested in talking about RTW made anywhere for France-based houses, why not discuss Shipton & Heneage (England), Marc Guyot and Bowen, Emling, Finsbury and Loding (England, Portugal, Italy, or elsewhere).


Who _does_ make shoes for Marc Guyot? Or is it one of those operations that varies by season?


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

A good question is whether there are shoes being sold in France that don't look English or American or Italian (or Central European...), but which look French, i.e., that have a French pedigree. I think Paraboot and Heschung qualify, and Weston for some of their range (the Chasse, certainly). Altan, Aubercy, Berluti, Corthay, etc. are in a different class - I would describe them as international in inspiration, and their clientele probably reflects that. The fact is that the English style, and latterly also the Italian style dominate top-end mens footwear in France.


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

On my recent visit to Paris I picked up a couple of pairs of reasonably priced rtws at Finsbury with which I am very happy. The man in the shop told me they were made in England by Grenson. Another customer asked me why I was buying English shoes in Paris. The simple answer is that the slim shape and slight chisel toe is simply not available in England at that ('middle') price and quality. C and J are just introducing it as their 'new style'. John Rushton has nice ones. But in both cases we are talking Â£250 and not the EUR 150 I paid at Finsbury.

Trimmer


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

RJ, 
Pseud? Can I call you Pseudovaginal perineoscrotal hypospadias (PPSH) then? Why don't you work on being a friendly, positive, contributing force with you knowledgeable insights, rather than always "hammering the chest" in an attempt to insult annoymous posters on internet style boards. I seriously only wish the best for you and all posters, and enjoy 99% of the posters on here who treat each other with repect and truly contribute in a postive way. Your post was very informative other than the attempted, grammar school insulting. I like some of the Corthay and my question was just to gain insight into some shoes that are not talked to death ad nauseam, in a more 'realistic color' would be interesting, and to see which brands have quality materials and construction. Do you think the Arco is too much for business in a more reserved coloring? A bit too much? 

Peace, white flag waving.


Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Teacher (Mar 14, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> The more I think about it the more I agree with Michael Alden's view that these ranking attempts are simply inane. [. . .] In the end, any unqualified statement of the Best French Shoemaker can only be uninformed and deluded by PR and hype. Be warned, pseud.


I disagree heartily, and posts such as yours are the very reason. These lists generally aren't any good as static, absolute ratings, for the very reasons you mentioned. They are, however, wonderful for starting informed discussions. Just from reading this thread, I have probably thrice the knowledge of French shoes and shoemakers as I did before. Therefore, the actual and practical mission of such threads has been accomplished. Sophistication can read through, find what he feels is important, and proceed as he wishes...as can the rest of us.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Teacher_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Teacher, you hit exactly the purpose of my thread. For example, I know Weston made a great shoe. Corthay makes some interesting shoes, but were they all style over substance, I really had no idea? I've learned alot from this thread. Which is the most important thing. I've actually visited websites of shoemakers I've never heard of. I've seen some very interesting shoes that might ad to what I currently have. Also I find the rankings helpful in the sense I can compare cost (which can many times as RJ states be PR budget) verus quality vs. style and it gives me some idea how a Weston compares to Corthay. My goal was never to just simply crown the King of the Hill as RJ implies.

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## AZTEC (May 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> The more I think about it the more I agree with Michael Alden's view that these ranking attempts are simply inane. Most of the shoemakers herein listed don't make their (RTW) shoes in France, with the exception of Weston. Expanding the list to include shoemakers who design in Paris extends the list to a large variety of shoemakers who really aren't comparable.
> 
> ...


*
Informative post but why the gratuitous insults??

AZTEC*

**************************************


----------



## Gabor Halmos (Apr 6, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by RJman_
> 
> The only French shoemakers that actually make RTW in France that I know of are Weston, Paraboot, Heschung, Corthay, Mephisto, Fenestrier and maybe Vaneau.


Actually, Heschung has "relocated" from France...

*"French shoemaker moving to Hungary
BUDAPEST, Hungary, Aug. 31 (UPI) --

France's luxury shoe maker Heschung Holding is moving all its production to southern Hungary.

The company will begin moving its assets out of France around the year's end to a site in Bonyhad, Hungary, MTI reported Wednesday.

Heschung will form a subsidiary, HG Cipo, which expects to begin production in February 2006 using 60 workers.

HG Cipo will manufacture top parts for the parent company's hand-sewn models, and eventually produce entire shoes."*

Hopefully, it will not have any negative effect on their sales and will further help to build Hungary's reputation as a good place to have shoes made...

Gabor Halmos

www.vass-shoes.com


----------



## JBZ (Mar 28, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gabor Halmos_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, it appears that several Mephisto styles are now manufactured in Portugal (including the dark brown Hurrikans I just purchased). I'm not sure how much of Mephisto's manufacturing is split between France and Portugal, however.


----------



## Soph (Sep 25, 2005)

The primary comparisons I look at are:
1. Quality (materials, construction,)

2. (Value) Price relative to competition and quality / construction
(could I be buying something else for the same or less money that achieves the same style)

3. Style: this is where I get myself into trouble, hence why I love you guys, I love art, painting, drawing,beauty, lines, etc. etc. however wearing art is probably not necessarily the best idea or use of ones money. I wish Berluti (Classical) would use a higher quality Leather, and construction as I love their classic whole cut last and shape/design. I love the look, but when I put on my Vass or Limited Editon Santoni, I feel like I have this incredible solid shoes, the leather is so much more substantial. You can feel the difference. Clothing most of the time, is to fulfil a social role of appropriatness. Thanks for keepign me from buying beautiful but impractile shoes. PS The Vass 3 eyelet I will post pictures soon, and I love the Medalion by Vass. I wish I could see some F lasts in person. 


Thanks for the education, and the Vass books is so wonderful on handmade shoes. There is so much that goes into a well made shoe. Amazing!

Constantly Improving my Sartorial Style


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Does Paraboot offer a range manufactured outside France? The last time I was in France, I noticed some Paraboots offered for considerably less than the Avignons also on offer (about half the price). I also did not see any indication of the place of manufacture that one sees on the Paraboots (even though there is no legal requirement to indicate place of manufacture).


----------



## LabelKing (Sep 3, 2002)

There also used to be Pinet of Paris, who was a true bespoke maker. The firm crafted shoes for Marlene Dietrich since at that time men's shoes in women's sizes were only available as bespoke and of course, would Marlene Dietrich wear RTW?

As for Massaro I had the impression they were a women's shoe firm, making shoes for Chanel, Lacroix couture. Sort of like a bespoke Roger Vivier.

*'Naturally, love's the most distant possibility.'*

*Georges Bataille*


----------



## Trimmer (Nov 2, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by LabelKing_
> 
> There also used to be Pinet of Paris, who was a true bespoke maker. The firm crafted shoes for Marlene Dietrich since at that time men's shoes in women's sizes were only available as bespoke and of course, would Marlene Dietrich wear RTW?


There is a Pinet on New Bond Street in London. An odd old fashioned looking shop. I wonder if anyone has any experience of it?

Trimmer


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Pressfan_
> 
> Does Paraboot offer a range manufactured outside France? The last time I was in France, I noticed some Paraboots offered for considerably less than the Avignons also on offer (about half the price). I also did not see any indication of the place of manufacture that one sees on the Paraboots (even though there is no legal requirement to indicate place of manufacture).


Don't know. They certainly make a lot of their shoes in France (they have two large factories here). All my Paraboot shoes have Made in France written inside them on the in-heel (and on the box).


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Gabor Halmos_
> 
> [quote
> 
> ...


Good for Hungary. Incidentally, can you tell me where I can find Vass shoes in Paris?


----------



## MarcG (Feb 7, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Nick M_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To simply answer this direct question, I make my own shoes. From the lasts (prototypes) I carve myself, the calfskins I choose to the finishing. Of course, I forged a strong relationship with a small italian manufacturer like the thousand this wonderful country is able to offer.
So it's not one of "those operations"!
I'm writing this from Boston where I will be until Sunday, and after spending ten days in NYC, Greenwich, and Boston, the persons who saw the whole collection didn't seem to think it was just one of those operations!

)

Marc Guyot


----------



## ScarpeDiem (Nov 23, 2006)

*Pierre Corthay*

I've heard Pierre Corthay is looking for a space on Madison Avenue, That would be great.

But is Madison Avenue overly saturated with expensive men's shoes ? or Does Corthay have a chance ?


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

Corthay of course has his shop in Paris, and there are already three Corthay shops in Japan, I suppose operated by his representatives there. So New York may not be such a stretch.


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

mmathew said:


> Corthay of course has his shop in Paris, and there are already three Corthay shops in Japan, I suppose operated by his representatives there. So New York may not be such a stretch.


It would be nice to be able to see the shoes in person, but I suspect that the prices would be closer to the Japanese prices ($1300 per pair and up) than the French prices (more like $900 or $1000 per pair, I think).


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

bystander said:


> But any shoe calling itself *John Lobb*, whether or not with a suffix (Paris, or be it Beijing,let us say) is very definitely trying to pass itself as an English thing in my view, regardless of who makes it and where it is made


A hamburger and fries trying to pass themselves off as German and French?


----------



## mmathew (Sep 18, 2003)

Sadly what JCusey says is probably true. Old England in Paris carried quite a bit of Corthay. Avg. price was about 700 Euro. Edward Green in Japan was over 100,000 ¥.


----------



## Rich (Jul 10, 2005)

You may be interested to know that Paraboot do a No. 8 cordovan version of their Rousseau (split toe blucher) with a special double all-leather sole. I recently bought a pair and very nice they are. They do a cordovan version of their Montaigne (heavyish cap toe bal) too, which I hope to get soon.


----------



## ScarpeDiem (Nov 23, 2006)

mmathew said:


> Sadly what JCusey says is probably true. Old England in Paris carried quite a bit of Corthay. Avg. price was about 700 Euro. Edward Green in Japan was over 100,000 ¥.


actually having just come back from Paris , and visiting the Old England store ,

The average is 810 Euro. Very similiar to Lobb


----------



## Pressfan (Aug 6, 2003)

Rich said:


> You may be interested to know that Paraboot do a No. 8 cordovan version of their Rousseau (split toe blucher) with a special double all-leather sole. I recently bought a pair and very nice they are. They do a cordovan version of their Montaigne (heavyish cap toe bal) too, which I hope to get soon.


I saw the split-toe in cordovan at the Bordeaux shop - very, very nice. I believe it was about 500 euros, which doesn't seem terribly unreasonable given this was the price of regular (non-cordovan) Church's.

I also confirmed that the less expensive Paraboots such as the boat shoes were indeed made in France. A very good deal, considering the Timberlands made off-shore commanded a similar price.


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

> the Hermes brand and its "made in France" appelation has more cache to the average luxury buyer than "made in England" does these days.


Not to me. 

I have to say Berluti bespoke should be way up the list based on the samples I have seen, but I have not experienced Corthay and some of the other great makes.


----------



## luk-cha (Apr 29, 2006)

for me, corthay is a brand i really want to to try, it is just a shame they only sell in japan and paris! as for the other they dont really take my fancy


----------



## rnoldh (Apr 22, 2006)

*Where can one see and buy your shoes?*



MarcG said:


> To simply answer this direct question, I make my own shoes. From the lasts (prototypes) I carve myself, the calfskins I choose to the finishing. Of course, I forged a strong relationship with a small italian manufacturer like the thousand this wonderful country is able to offer.
> So it's not one of "those operations"!
> I'm writing this from Boston where I will be until Sunday, and after spending ten days in NYC, Greenwich, and Boston, the persons who saw the whole collection didn't seem to think it was just one of those operations!
> 
> ...


Welcome to the US. Hope you liked it and have been treated well!

What is the best sales resource for your shoes in the US?

A web site? Trunk Shows? Travel to Europe? And do you have a website or somewhere on the web where a good variety of your shoes may be seen?

Thanks!


----------



## jcusey (Apr 19, 2003)

mmathew said:


> Sadly what JCusey says is probably true. Old England in Paris carried quite a bit of Corthay. Avg. price was about 700 Euro. Edward Green in Japan was over 100,000 ¥.


Last Vol. 8 has Corthay RTW starting at ¥152,000. Yikes!


----------



## asaffi (Jun 14, 2005)

It appears, by the site, that goyard makes only wallets, purses and briefcases, but no shoes...


----------



## Sator (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry to bump this thread which I missed while away in Barcelona. 

I must say that there is a tradition in France of 'anglophilie' in dress that dates back to the French revolution, when the French aristocracy cast off thier extravagent court dress in favour of the country styled clothing favoured by the English aristocracy. This is a distinct historic trend which is resurfaces in the decision by the French to market shoes under the name of "John Lobb". Interestingly, of all of the French makers JM Weston probably make the most obviously anglophile styled shoes. 

It is ironic that John Lobb Paris make shoes in Northampton which to me look terribly French whereas JM Weston make shoes in France which look rather more English. Personally, I have gone right off John Lobb Paris because I find them too French - too self-consciously stylish - and prefer more classically English looking shoes by the likes of Edward Green, C&J - and indeed JM Weston.


----------



## ScarpeDiem (Nov 23, 2006)

*Corthay Website*



mmathew said:


> from https://www.paillette.net:
> 
> A Mahon/English Cut-like long-term strategy?


the real website is www.*corthay*.fr


----------

